

Ask HN: being accused of running sockpuppets, what would you do? - gaika

Being defensive about it seems to make things worse, being quite is not helping either, what would you do?<p>Edit: this is not specific to HN, but in general, wikipedia comes to mind where this problem is so acute.
======
Alex3917
I would discuss it with PG via email, not in public.

~~~
pg
I think he means on his own site, not here.

~~~
gaika
Yes.

But it happened on HN too: I watch the logs all the time and cannot stop
myself from jumping into discussion once a link to my site is posted
somewhere, making it seem like I'm behind the original post. Probably should
just stop doing it.

